# 2 computers + 1 warcraft 3 CD-key = weird problem



## iamstuck (Aug 6, 2001)

well not really a problem, i installed warcraft: reign of Chaos and upgraded to the expansion "the frozen throne" on my computer, ==> USING w3:ROC cd-key

friend went on vacation so i was asked to house sit his house, he has a better computer with all those nice graphic cards/mouse/monitor u name it. So installed w3:ROC then upgraded to the expansion TFT(with diff cd-key) ==> but USING same w3:ROC cd-key.

now im in my house i wanted to play tft but it wouldn't let me in battle.net because, i get the message that "-name- is in use of warcraft 3 : reign of chaos cd-key" i know this because -name- is wut i entered when i installed it in my friends house.

so i cant play from my house for like 10 minutes, and when i tried again i can play from my house.

this is weird because no one plays tft in my friends house, and sumtimes i get the error message from my house and i cant play. This happens infrequently but it gets annoying when i does.

do u guys know wuts happening?

--thnx in advance


----------



## dragjack (Jul 20, 2005)

why don't you uninstall the game from your friend's pc??


----------



## renegade X (May 27, 2003)

Do they log the IPs?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

It's possible that your friend was playing the game at the time, whether if it's one or the other packs. It would be the only logical explanation, other than if he was playing a single player game, the game sent info to blizzard.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

mydhn007 said:


> you can go to www.cdkey-game.com ,you will find they key that you need.


Well, I don't think that these guys are legit at all. They can't even make a full sentence correctly:



the site said:


> Before you bid our game, you'd better visit Game official website.And confirm whether your PC hardware surroundings fit their games' basic request or not.
> 
> If negative, please stop your purchasing.
> Once your fault of PC low performance results in game's nullity.
> ...


----------

